# Linux finally went insane?

## The_Great_Sephiroth

PC 1:

```

rc-service NetworkManager stop

ifconfig enp3s0 192.168.121.1/24 up

```

PC 2:

```

rc-service NetworkManager stop

ifconfig enp3s0 192.168.121.2/24 up

ping 192.168.121.1

connect: Network is unreachable

```

Ethenet cable is plugged into each PC and into a gigabit switch. They have link and gigabit LEDs. I am lost. I hate HP systems. Been fighting this for 30min and cannot figure out what I am missing. I have done this dozens of times and never once had an issue. I just need to clone from one PC to another. Am I really doing something wrong or has the kernel gone insane?

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

No clue here. Got frustrated and walked away. Walked back. Typed ifconfig and verified the addresses were correct. Typed "ping 192.168.121.2" from PC1 and it works now. It's like it just wanted to sit for 30min or so and now it wants to work. I literally typed nothing else and now it works. Sorry for wasting forum space. I am now cloning one sysprepped Win10 PC to three others.

----------

## Banana

Happens. Take a break, have some coffee. It sometimes is better to get some space and time between this sort of problems  :Smile: 

----------

## pietinger

 *The_Great_Sephiroth wrote:*   

> [...] into a gigabit switch. [...]

 

Which switch do you have here ?Last edited by pietinger on Mon Nov 09, 2020 7:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pa4wdh

Switches sometimes wait with forwarding packets when an interface has been down and is brought up again. Depending on the features it has it might be checking for loops in your network and that takes a while. When those checks are ready it starts forwarding packets and everything works as expected.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

It is a brand-new TP-Link model SG-108 unless I am mistaken. Cloning the Dells (2TB disks) took two hours, maybe two and a half. This isn't the end though. The HP systems ARE STILL CLONING A DAY LATER. They are only 1TB. Why? Because HP, in their INFINITE WISDOM, put 100Mbps NICs in these piles of junk! That is not a typo. 100Mbps NICs! These are all-in-ones so I cannot pop in gig NICs temporarily. This is one of THOSE jobs...

----------

## pietinger

 *The_Great_Sephiroth wrote:*   

> [...] put 100Mbps NICs in these piles of junk! That is not a typo. 100Mbps NICs! [...]

 

YES, this is the outcome when you want to save $ 1,01 production costs ...

----------

## figueroa

Yes, the NICs in my TDS supplied Actiontec T3200 are 100 which bugs me. On the other hand, 100 is objectively pretty fast. Your copy job should be long done.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

 *figueroa wrote:*   

> Yes, the NICs in my TDS supplied Actiontec T3200 are 100 which bugs me. On the other hand, 100 is objectively pretty fast. Your copy job should be long done.

 

100Mbps is what, something like 12.5MB/s? The disks were 512byte, 1TB disks. 12.5MBps * 60sec = 750MB/min. I do not see that happening. That would be a one and a half minute clone. That is crazy. The other systems (non-HP, Acer and Dell) did their clones FAST. They also had gig NICs.

*EDIT*

I just saw your signature. 1983 eh? I was 3 back then. I started programming in Basic on an Atari 400 in 1985, and moved to an 800XL in 1986 and really took off! I even learned assembly on the 6502 chip. Now I am a weathered C and C++ guy. I knew Pascal once too, but never used it. I would have loved to have been able to play with Unix in the 80's.

----------

## Hu

Building on your math - 750 MBytes/min, means 45000 MBytes/hour.  If you want to move the entire 1TB disk, that's 1000GB, or 1,000,000MB.  At 45000MBytes/hour, that would be 22.2 hours.  I'm not sure where you got the 1.5 minute clone, but I think you may have mismatched units somewhere.  Maybe you computed the time to clone a 1GB disk, not a 1TB disk?

----------

## figueroa

 *The_Great_Sephiroth wrote:*   

> I just saw your signature. 1983 eh? I was 3 back then. I started programming in Basic on an Atari 400 in 1985, and moved to an 800XL in 1986 and really took off! I even learned assembly on the 6502 chip. Now I am a weathered C and C++ guy. I knew Pascal once too, but never used it. I would have loved to have been able to play with Unix in the 80's.

 

Pre-BSD AT&T Unix on various PDP and VAX machines, eventually BSD on faster more capable Pyramid machine. It's hard to remember the details. For a long time access was dial-up, but eventually we got a LAN. We were on the ARPANET/MILNET. When traveling, access was through dial-up terminal access controllers that the DoD had covering most of the country.

I rescued one of the user's manuals out of the trash after it was obsolete, "User's Manual, System V Unix system, Western Electric, January 1983." I consider it a great souvenir.

In the 90s I would sometime go home and continue development on shell scripts on my early Slackware installation or placing database queries in the queue. It was great fun being on the leading edge of something, even if I was just a little cog in the lower right hand corner. I was not a computer guy, but a logistician using the computer for real-world application, and blessed to be allowed into the machines at all.

----------

## Tony0945

Ah the PDP-7, with a Giant CRT (VT100? or earlier?). Such a step up from the 360 and punched cards. can't remember the model of the IBM super-mini but the CPU was as big as an office desk. The actual CPU was a card about the size of a microATX mobo, the rest was cooling and power supply. It ran at a blistering 83 Megahertz (sic). We called it God! I forget how many kilowatts it drew (main frames were a separate group). Three phase 220v power.

----------

## dmpogo

Ah, my first Unix,   was BSD in 1985,  serial VT 100 terminals.   Was hard to use for work when everybody was playing rogue  :Smile:    And that was behind the iron curtain  :Smile:    Funny  looking back that it was pretty advanced. 

Punch cards were still around on 360 clone.   Never had a  chance to seriously use  that Mictosoft/Windows line of products.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Building on your math - 750 MBytes/min, means 45000 MBytes/hour.  If you want to move the entire 1TB disk, that's 1000GB, or 1,000,000MB.  At 45000MBytes/hour, that would be 22.2 hours.  I'm not sure where you got the 1.5 minute clone, but I think you may have mismatched units somewhere.  Maybe you computed the time to clone a 1GB disk, not a 1TB disk?

 

I do not know either. Clearly I was too tired to be doing math. Be glad I wasn't building a commercial jet instead...

----------

